# Regional Delicacies That May Not Be Known Worldwide



## hauntedtexan (Apr 17, 2017)

We all grew up enjoying food favorites that we never knew we unknown to others. Here is one from western NY, Roast Beef on Kimmelweck, The other I found in west Texas, the ORIGIONAL Jalapeno poppers.
It's all about the buns on Beef and Wick:
https://whatscookingamerica.net/Sandwich/BeefOnWeck.htm

Bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers, not hot, but very addictive
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/bacon-wrapped_j/


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 17, 2017)

*Beef on Weck is ideal.  Love it.  There is one "greasy spoon" restaurant in Batavia,  NY that makes great Weck sandwiches.  A few years back, during my 40th reunion weekend, we pretty much took over the place for lunch one day.

Poppers are great too.  In this area, White Hot Dogs are a speciality, though  I do not like them at all.  
*


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 17, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Beef on Weck is ideal.  Love it.  There is one "greasy spoon" restaurant in Batavia,  NY that makes great Weck sandwiches.  A few years back, during my 40th reunion weekend, we pretty much took over the place for lunch one day.
> 
> Poppers are great too.  In this area, White Hot Dogs are a speciality, though  I do not like them at all.
> *


Salens Hot Dogs!!!!! I will be having a few of those next week! Thank You for reminding me!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2017)

Salt potatoes

Hoffman's Coneys

Nora's Turkey Joints

Dr. Baker's Chicken Barbecue Sauce aka Cornell Barbecue Sauce


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> We all grew up enjoying food favorites that we never knew we unknown to others. Here is one from western NY, Roast Beef on Kimmelweck, The other I found in west Texas, the ORIGIONAL Jalapeno poppers.
> It's all about the buns on Beef and Wick:
> https://whatscookingamerica.net/Sandwich/BeefOnWeck.htm
> 
> ...




Do you have an  HEB store near you haunt?  They sell those, along with armadillo eggs ....http://stylemagazine.com/news/2014/nov/13/h-e-bs-panel-wowed-armadillo-roadrunner-eggs/


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2017)

I never heard of Beef on a Weck and it sounds great!

 I also like the recipe for the bacon-wrapped "poppers". Tedious work to make a lot, but I'll bet they're worth it.
Thanks!


----------



## Lara (Apr 17, 2017)

Pop Rocks, Pop Tarts, & Peeps (not exactly delicacies)


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 17, 2017)

Bonnie said:


> Do you have an  HEB store near you haunt?  They sell those, along with armadillo eggs ....http://stylemagazine.com/news/2014/nov/13/h-e-bs-panel-wowed-armadillo-roadrunner-eggs/


Went to HEB yesterday, didn't see any, I will look harder, thank you!


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 17, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Salens Hot Dogs!!!!! I will be having a few of those next week! Thank You for reminding me!



No...Zweigles.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 17, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> No...Zweigles.


   Zweigles!? I think I caught that in the NAVY.......


----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2017)

Gator nuggets in Florida (the redneck version of chicken nuggets).  Lamb fries in Texas (lamb testicles breaded and deep-fat fried).  Roasted grubs and rotisserie guinea pig in Ecuador.  Cornish pasties in Michigan.


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2017)

Drake's cakes.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 20, 2017)

Geoduck, dugeness crab and coffee, of course!


----------



## tnthomas (May 20, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers, not hot, but very addictive
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/bacon-wrapped_j/



Bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers are grrrreat!    Habanero bacon wrapped poppers are hot, but not unbearably so.


----------



## helenbacque (May 20, 2017)

A friend introduced me to Green Corn Tamales while at the Coachella Festival (CA) many years ago.  Seasonal item, local vendor, freshly made.  Great.  Yesterday I saw in freezer at Trader Joe's Sweet Corn Tamales which looked similar.  Had to give them a try.  Not quite the same but pretty darn close and they don't require a trip to CA.


----------



## Myquest55 (May 21, 2017)

Can't say there is anything local here to crow about BUT things I miss - Rhubarb (too hot to grow it here and few people have heard of it),  Rhode Island style clam chowder and breakfast pizza!


----------

